# Electricity re-connection in kalamata



## alasdairwalden.tc (1 mo ago)

We are renovating a house in the Peloponnese and need to get it re-connected to the electricity grid. Does anyone have any experience of dealing with this type of problem and have any advice or information to offer? We would like to hear how other people have managed with renovating properties in Greece, their triumphs and disasters and anything else in between.


----------

